# More changes to come?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

"With any change, it's never one change," Van Gundy said. "There are more changes. That's how it is. When there is a major change in any organization, there are more changes on the horizon.

"And yet, I can honestly say, whether that includes me or doesn't include me, I haven't given it one thought. I'm happy with where I'm at. I like the guys I work with both coaching staff-wise and the players. And really, I'm only thinking about trying to win tomorrow night.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/3760956.html


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sherwin said:


> "With any change, it's never one change," Van Gundy said. "There are more changes. That's how it is. When there is a major change in any organization, there are more changes on the horizon.
> 
> "And yet, I can honestly say, whether that includes me or doesn't include me, I haven't given it one thought. I'm happy with where I'm at. I like the guys I work with both coaching staff-wise and the players. And really, I'm only thinking about trying to win tomorrow night.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/3760956.html


This Celtic guy better not screw up the tight-knit community that the Rockets have.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah fer real


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I bet he will change everything up.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> "I really like it down here. I really do. Whenever my time (as coach) is up here, I can see myself staying here because we do like it very, very much. People are friendly. The weather really grows on you. The schools, everything have been really good here, except obviously the record this year. I like it here a lot. I like the people. I'd like it to be more East Coast (on) game night."


Looks like he wants Les to know how badly he wants to stay here, and has fear of losing his job.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Looks like he wants Les to know how badly he wants to stay here, and has fear of losing his job.


And I hope he stays.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

jvg is gonna be fired, thats the change. ^_^


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

they can do whatever..as long as it brings us some good results.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> jvg is gonna be fired, thats the change. ^_^


OH HELL NO


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont care about tight knit community. As long as they win.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sherwin said:


> I dont care about tight knit community. As long as they win.


 :clap: Thank You,,,,i agree


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

But what's the deal with everyone hating on JVG?


----------

